# [SOLVED] Mail Merge runs zeros in certain number fields instead of numbers from list.



## mduffel (May 11, 2011)

Hey all;

Working a mail merge issue in Word 2010 with the data list in Excel 2010. We have a column of truck numbers in one column that fills to a field in the mail merge. The numbers are formatted as 81112, for example. When we have one truck number as shown there is no problem. We have some contractors, however, with more than one truck so the cell contains several truck numbers as, 81112 & 81032 & 82044. When we run the merge the field in the word doc shows a zero. I can't seem to figure a formatting solution to get all three truck numbers to show in the field.

Any help or direction is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Mail Merge runs zeros in certain number fields instead of numbers from list.*

Hi mduffel,

The problem is caused by the mixture of numbers and text in the same column (anything string containing non-digits is not a 'real' number). When evaluating a datasource for mailmerge, Word queries the first 10-15 rows to determine the type. If the data are all/primarily numeric, the mailmerge will evaluate any non-numeric field as 0. A workaround is to ensure the first few rows have non-numeric data, either by inserting some dummy data rows, or by ordering the data accordingly.


----------



## mduffel (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Mail Merge runs zeros in certain number fields instead of numbers from list.*

Thanks. I'll give it a try and let you know how I make out.


----------



## mduffel (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Mail Merge runs zeros in certain number fields instead of numbers from list.*

Thank you Paul. Worked like a champ. I just ran 10 rows of text at the head of the column and the print is what we were looking for.

Much appreciated.


----------



## nictii (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Mail Merge runs zeros in certain number fields instead of numbers from list.*



macropod said:


> Hi mduffel,
> 
> The problem is caused by the mixture of numbers and text in the same column (anything string containing non-digits is not a 'real' number). When evaluating a datasource for mailmerge, Word queries the first 10-15 rows to determine the type. If the data are all/primarily numeric, the mailmerge will evaluate any non-numeric field as 0. A workaround is to ensure the first few rows have non-numeric data, either by inserting some dummy data rows, or by ordering the data accordingly.



:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin: Macropod... you're an absolute genius.
Thanks so much for this. I've had this '0' zero problem for the past 4 years & only just now found your solution.
Always amazes me how people discover such a simple remedy to a stupid annoying problem.
Really appreciate your help,
Regards,


----------



## nictii (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Mail Merge runs zeros in certain number fields instead of numbers from list.*

Genius. Thank you.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

It would be better, of course, to have either a separate field or separate record for each item and thus not cause the problem of mixed data types in the first place.


----------



## Casebridge (Aug 27, 2015)

If anyone is able to physically High 5 macropod, please do so! 
I registered on here solely to pass on my thanks - but would imagine many more didn't bother, a functional solution to a tedious issue!


----------

